# anyone know Rat breeders in Illinois in lake county area or kenosha, Wi?



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

So I'm getting close to buying pet rats soon and want to know if anyone knows breeders in lake county, il area or Kenosha, WI.?and how do I go about immersion training?


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll also go as far out as cook county(Chicago)


----------



## funrose (Oct 19, 2013)

we have some baby rats there are pics up on here but if you want more email me at [email protected] i am in waukegan


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to know as well. I don't know when I'll be able to get some, as I need permission first.


----------



## funrose (Oct 19, 2013)

we still have all of the babies so let us know when you can


----------

